# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > F#‎‎ > مبتدی: دیدن  خروجی  در #F

## javady_joon

با سلام
من برنامه ور با #F  مینویسم ولی  نمیتونم  خروجی رو ببینم  یعنی  یکباره  میاد و میره
با  چه  دستوری  میشه  خروجی رو  فریز  کرد؟ تا  با زدن  دکمه ای بره؟

----------


## anotheruser

سلام
Console.ReadKey() |> ignore

----------


## anotheruser

// When running in debug mode and using Visual Studio to run the program,  
// one may miss the results as the program runs to the end and exists.  
// Since running normally, i.e. Visual Studio Ctrl-F5, will add an pause
// automatically the pause is only shown when in debug mode.  
let pause () =  
  match System.Diagnostics.Debugger.IsAttached with  
  | true ->  
      printfn "\nPress any key to continue."  
      System.Console.ReadKey(true) |> ignore  
  | false -> ()  

pause ()

----------


## anotheruser

کپی کردم از *اینجا*

----------

